# Charlotte Nude Photos Leaked



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

-Sees Charlotte- exits thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fake. Woooooooo!

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

source?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

They're real. It's being talked about in the rants section in the Paige thread.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seen them. NO THANKS :bitchplz


----------



## VintageViper (Aug 24, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> source?


save.us.222.x29.y2j

search this profile on Instagram, photos looks Real.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

zrc said:


> Fake. Woooooooo!
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


Alexas are fake...

But Charlottes is very real...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

zrc said:


> Fake. Woooooooo!
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


Nope. It;s real.

Anyways, its about what I expected. Sheesh, those tits are lopsided as fuck.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Charlotte as the wrestler but that's as far as it goes, she just doesn't do it for me in THAT way.

I'd rather put her in a figure 4 leg lock than f*ck her.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

VintageViper said:


> save.us.222.x29.y2j
> 
> search this profile on Instagram, photos looks Real.


looked him up, there's nothing there?

also LOL Natalya's following him...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

WINNING said:


> Nope. It;s real.
> 
> Anyways, its about what I expected. Sheesh, those tits are lopsided as fuck.


Kinda bad boobie job...

But I'll still smash...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte always tells the truth. Her hips don't lie because she doesn't have any. :lmao


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

No proper womanly shape

:tripsscust


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Alexas are fake, she already addressed this on twitter. But serious question go get a real girlfriend. Stop getting your jollies off, yes I know seeing Divas nude I am sure is a thrill. I am only human too. But seriousley go get a girlfriend lol.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Alexas are fake, she already addressed this on twitter. But serious question go get a real girlfriend. Stop getting your jollies off, yes I know seeing Divas nude I am sure is a thrill. I am only human too. But seriousley go get a girlfriend lol.


Says the guy with pictures of Alexa's behind as his sig.....


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stadhart02 said:


> Says the guy with pictures of Alexia's behind as his sig.....


And has devoted the better part of his existence lately in the Alexa thread scouring her various social media accounts for info on what she's eating for dinner and posting at a comical rate. I feel like I'm going to start quoting all of his posts and then correcting them for grammar, punctuation and spelling. It'll be a full time job.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i saw the pics, they're definitely real, but yeah, her with no makeup on at all, and fully nude, honestly looks like Flair's long lost son had a sex change and is getting snap shots of his new female body. I mean god damn no hips at all, none, she has the lower body of Hank Hill.

The WWE makeup artist in the back and the costume designers really make her look better than she really does. Some around here go on about her like shes a goddess, but thats far from the truth.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

They're very real but just.........


----------



## JosePvstor (Mar 6, 2017)

To be honest,* P*ersonally, I don't care too *M*uch about it :cena5


Stadhart02 said:


> Says the guy with pictures of Alexa's behind as his sig.....


POST OF THE YEAR


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Can i get a link for you know....research


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah man, they're garbage.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Someone post a working link.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems pretty skinny here, like before she started beefing up.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

nvm


----------



## DRINK-IT-IN-MAN! (Mar 28, 2017)

meh,
too much 'fit' in her body
tattoos 
no makeup
tits are alright but then you have that little hole inside her nipples...

edit: inverted nipples im a idiot&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Limb Harvest said:


> Someone post a working link.


I PM'd you.


----------



## DRINK-IT-IN-MAN! (Mar 28, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Seems pretty skinny here, like before she started beefing up.


im gonna guess these pics were from 2013 or 14?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd love to see how Charlotte looks these days. Her body is so much better. Cause the leaks that just happened are obviously pretty old.


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

not much to see lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If there's a Becky and Charlotte video leaked i'm done. Nothing would be sacred or pure in the world anymore. Probably go live up in the mountains somewhere with no contact from the outside world.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I PM'd you.


Can I please get the link?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Been on that instagram profile and there isn't anything there???


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah just use the leaked thread in the Rants section please.


----------

